# How can you tell if hunting season is over?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to call bull crap on that photo Goob. It HAS to be photoshopped. No way would the Lion's defensive back be that much in the face of the Packers receiver! You can totally tell the football picture edge is at a different angle than the TV. Sheesh Goob. What are you trying to pass off on us here?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gary..Gary....Gary, It's not Photoshopped, trust me. It's the last weekend of the NFL replacement referees.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It HAS to be photoshopped. I'm telling you. No one in their right mind would be watching football without some kind of fizzy beverage and bowl of chips/popcorn/buffalo wings/shrubbery to much on during the game. 

PLUS - you know the game is photochopped in because there is no way they'd be watching the Packers-Lions when the BUCK-aneers game is on the other channel. Shessh.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I'll fess up. I got this off the internet, so it's good to go.

I'll put the pic in Photoshop and zoom in 3200% and see what's up, just for you.


Boy, that TV has a nice picture huh?


----------

